# Selenium breastfeeding



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

anyone know if it is ok to take 200mcg of selenium a day while breastfeeding?
will it be too much concentration in the milk?


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

I would ask in the breasfeeding forum









darkstar


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

sounds okay they give that to cows mooo








if you are worried test your milk?
alison


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

that was the dose recommended to me by my naturopath and she knew I was bfing. I think it is a pretty safe dose.

g.


----------

